# My little LGD protecting our grandson



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 17, 2013)

This is the farmer holding our grandson. (Yes, I know...he is the cutest little boy ever created.  )  This is the first time taking the pups on a walk with us.  Instead of racing around and playing like wild banchees like they usually do, the pups stuck very close to us, well behaved and when the farmer sat, this is what Primo did.







And please don't be jealous!  The farmer doesn't dress like that all the time.  Only special occassions!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 17, 2013)

So cute! All of them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 17, 2013)

That is a great shot!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 17, 2013)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww....how adorable


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh how adorable. Just so sweet.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 18, 2013)

Well yes, he is a really beautiful baby.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks all!  That sweet little baby must have farming in his blood for sure.  Since they have been here visiting the past 3 days, he has woken up at 4am, just 2 or 3 minutes before the rooster and then another minute until the wild birds start chirping.  He is awake, all smiles and ready to start his day.  Well...for about an hour, then he's ready for a nap! 

But we did discover, he likes watching us water the cows.  He thinks that is pretty fun and he likes our Black Lab.  The LGD's he's not so sure about yet.  They are big,  move around alot and play hard.  I am sure he will love them as much as we do in time.


----------

